# Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread *Emily 138*



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very excited for these kiddings! First up we have Rebeka Acres G Rosa Parks a first freshner. This is my first doe kid with my herd name cant wait to see the second generation of my herd name! She is due April 23rd. Kidded April 21st( see page 3)

Next up is Dragonfly RY Sojourner Truth( aka June) she will be a 3rd freshner and June herself is the half sister to the 2011 ADGA NATIONAL CHAMPION SR. DOE! She is due May 19th

Then 5 acre farm Summer Sweet Emily 3*D is up next. She will be a 5th freshner.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Cool! :stars: Keep us posted...we need pics soon!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Can't wait to see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

How exciting....can't wait... :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Oh you must be so excited about Rosa! I remember when she was born!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

:leap: You must be so excited to see your "grand babies"!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*










here is Emily not sure when she is due to her coming back into heat but i am thinking sooner then later.










here is Rosa she is due April 23rd









here is June due 5/19/2012 not sure she is prgnet but havent seen her come back into heat, she oly had a single last year


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

EXCITING!!!! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Oh luck you! I was admireing Lady Wanna Bee when she was for sale..... at the time we weren't looking to add to our herd.... glad you have her!!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Lady is very sweet, her and emily are half sisters and i am so excited to have them as my foundation stock. I hope Emily dosent pull what her mom did when she kidded wih lady. Lady is a SEXTUPLET. I dont think lady took the first time and she was re bred to Rosasharns Uproar.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Oh my! :shocked: That will be interesting to see how many she has!

...and i'm a big Uproar fan.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Emily was bred to Ceasars Villa Southern Comfort( litter mate brother to the sire of the 2011 national champion). June was bred to Phoenix Rising Farm Viggo. Rosa was bred to Agedi Farms Zen Moon


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Ooo...I really like Southern Comfort too...all sound like very nice goats! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

sounds like good breeding plans!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

June was confirmed pregnet today via ultrasound and has at least 2 kids :leap: . Rosa was also confirmed pregnet :leap:

Lady and Emily is was still a little soon and she will be coming back out next month to ultrasound them again.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

Rosa is on day 107 and June is on day 81!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

its finally April!! Rosa is due in 20 days cant wait! still wondering when emily is due i really hope she dosent suprise me this month.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*









Rosa as of yesterday.








June








Emily


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread*

They are looking good!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

Rosa is due a week from today!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

So exciting! Can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

Do you have any idea when Emily is due? Or how much you would be asking for a buck out of her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

I think Emily is due may 13 or June 2nd. J.o.y. Farm I sent you a pm. I'm on the start of baby watch Rosa is on 140!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 138*

:thumbup: got it!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*









Rosa day142









Emily day 121









June day 115


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

Looking good.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

Looking awesome!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

Day 143 and rosa is screaming on the top of her lungs I'm thinking maybe today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

Sounds like it could be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

Being very verbal....may be soon.... :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 142*

She kidded today with a good sized buck kid, had to help as she dident know what to do, but mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

Congrats.... :thumb: :leap:

Great job...teaching her.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

Congrats on the Buck kid!!!! :stars: :kidblue:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

looks like Emily is going to give me Graduation presents and not mothers day presents, there is no way she is going to kid today so her next duedate is june, 2nd. June is lookng great, may have 3 in there her udder is the biggest i have ever seen it!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

June is on day 143 today and needs a wide load sign. I am thinking triplets from her this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

I hope you get lots of adorable healthy babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

Getting closer! Thinking pink for you! :kidred:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded*

June kidded on May 20th with 2 does and a buck. was a rough kidding, one girl was stuck sideways and held everyone else up. mom and kids are doing fine. mom is sore and the kid that was stuck is sore too, but doing fine.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rebeka Acres Kidding Thread Rosa 143 kidded 146 June kid*

Emily 145 is june 21st. she looks like she is going to have quads again. she is on day 138 today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cant wait to see waht you get!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily kidded today on day 142 with twin doelings.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the kids! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the does!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I LOVE Emily :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ So do I!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You!! Emily is my Baby. She is such a great mom too. Can't wait to show her this year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What shows are you going to?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

the july 14th show at bolton and barnstable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was gonna go to the Sunny Sisters but just can't this year.... I will be at Barnstable showing my 4-H leader's goats though!


Who are you bringing?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm planning on bringing Emily, June, Marma( Emilys daughter from last year) and I think that's it. I would bring Lady but she is due the day of Barnstable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so cool! Maybe Lady will go early for you!  I would love to see her in person! :drool: and Emily!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you going to go to the Rochester Fair?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think so, i believe it is far away for me. It's too bad about lady kidding late really bumed but she will be looking good for LA in august. Can't wait to show this year dident get to show last year.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah that is the last weekend before I start college, and last weekend of my summer job so don't think I'm going to go to that show this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

i doubt i'm going... but was hope too! LOL!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Well miss lady was too quick for me. Yesterday was 142 and she kidded with a doe and a buck. she concluded our kidding season for the year with a total of 8 kids born. 5 does and 3 bucks, finally our first doe year since we started 4 years ago breeding.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!!! COngrats! :stars: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------

